
Could intermittent fasting diets increase diabetes risk? - todd8
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-05/esoe-cif051618.php
======
masonic
I don't know of any typical IF regimen that alternates between unrestricted
feeding and complete water fast _daily_ , which is the only feeding strategy
studied here.

